# What are the last 3 composers that you really got into?



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Many of us probably explore new music frequently but who are your most recent “finds” in terms of composers? In all the musical branching out you’ve done in the last say two years, which three composers’ music are you carving out more time for? If you are new to classical music these three picks may be old staples: Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, ect. For the seasoned listeners I’m sort of curious to see what are some of the more lesser known composers that you’ve really come to enjoy lately?

My recent wandering in the past few years have taken me to English & North American composers so I’ll name four whose music I’ve added into my normal rotation. William Walton & Edmund Rubbra are the English chaps I enjoy and from America I’ll add William Schuman & Carl Ruggles. Well looking forward to hearing some old favorites and some unknowns I have yet to get to.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not new to classical music but I recently re-discovered the greatness of Schubert.

Among the lesser known: Romitelli and Feldman (ok, the latter is not so obscure but he was unknown to me...)


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

No new discoveries, only re-discoveries - Bruckner, Porpora, Zelenka


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

Emmanuelle Gibello

Simon Steen-Andersen

Countless others. (Sorry. That's my feeble excuse for only coming up with three. It's a good reason, but a terrible excuse.)


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

some guy said:


> Emmanuelle Gibello
> 
> Simon Steen-Andersen
> 
> Countless others. (Sorry. That's my feeble excuse for only coming up with three. It's a good reason, but a terrible excuse.)


Like this one "countless others" 

the same here, but just in direction towards ----> old masters


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been listening to classical music for a much lesser time than most people here I suspect. My last three are Pauline Oliveros, Pierre Henry and Rachmaninov.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This year I think I would have to nominate the following 3 composers that I have become much more familiar with 
Bartok, Berwald and Schumann
This is largely due to TC and the recommendations members have made along with the current listening thread.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Debussy, Scriabin, Prokofiev


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

First three and last three are the same for me. Beethoven, Mendelssohn, and I just began getting into Brahms more with the purchase of a symphony set. Of course I have many operas but that is just dipping my toes in the waters of each of those composers.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Morton Feldman, Gerard Grisey, Giacinto Scelsi. Fortunately, I don't think they're obscure around this forum.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry to say I'm running amok lately with my new discoveries, not allowing time to explore more from them before rushing on to the next, though maybe someguy would approve.

Here are a few that stand out in my memory. By coincidence most of them start with "R."

*Alan Rawsthorne.* From what I've heard he brings an almost baroque complexity to his overblown post-romantic orchestral menace.

*Julius Röntgen.* Speaking of over the top, this guy makes Beethoven look stoic! He is another bombastic post-romantic composer of very large musical gestures. His Symphony No. 3 almost made my mundane job seem of mythic proportions, Walter Mitty fashion. Skip over to that final movement (21:38). 

*Poul Ruders.* This is brand new music for me, not in any particular genre I can pigeonhole, and that's wonderful!

*Mauricio Kagel.* I don't entirely enjoy everything I've heard from this composer possibly because it must be seen as well as heard to get the full effect, but if there are more in the style of this Music for Keyboard Instruments and Orchestra I'll be snatching it up. (This is in spite of the clippy-cloppy woodblock percussion I find overused in 20th century orchestral music.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't really know. I'm constantly listening to new things.

Of my most recent listenings, here are the most recent three *albums* that I'd never heard before:

Jason Eckardt _Subject_
Alvin Lucier _Orchestra Works_
Jorge E. López _Musica Viva Vol. 25_


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Wolfgang Rihm
Roberto Gerhard
Grazyna Bacewicz

I'd be getting into Scelsi right now if the vendor hadn't back ordered my CDs. Can't really listen to Scelsi on computer speakers!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Bohuslav Martinu is the only one springing immediately to mind, but I've had to kiss a lot of frogs along the way, following my initial enthusiasm for his Symphony #1. I was taken, though, by the fact that this excellent work was triggered by a Koussevitsky commission, thus companioning it with the Bartok Concerto for Orchestra. I'll have to read a bio of Koussevitsky. In fact, here's an idea for an ambitious author: write a book entitled _Four Sergeis and an Igor: the Intertwined Lives of Five Artists Who Helped Define Early Twentieth-Century Music_. Of course, we're talking Rachmaninoff, Prokofiev, Diaghilev, Koussevitsky, and Stravinsky. I'll buy the first copy.

(Sorry for getting so far off-topic!)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

In the past year I've discovered quite a few new works I really like by composers that were unfamiliar to me. But recently I've found many enjoyable works from three composers that I had tried before with little success - Schnittke, Haas, and Dutilleux. I'm always somewhat amazed that I can listen to a composer many times and not enjoy her works, and then seemingly suddenly I listen once more with a completely different outcome. 

Schnittke maybe didn't surprise me too much because I had thought that one day several of his works would click, but Haas was a shocker. Anyway, I'm very happy to add them to my list of known and enjoyable composers.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Rautavaara
Saariaho
Dutilleux

(the latter two partly thanks to this forum)


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I've discovered a lot of composers since coming to TC. Classical music has been a part of my experience since early adulthood, but it was contemporary composers that, by far, captivated my fantasy as a young man. While I was also into the "old staples" back then, I didn't really know that much by them. This inequity didn't really begin to balance out until the '90s and, even today, I am still somewhat at a disadvantage, as far as familiarity with warhorses goes, with respect to others with similar lengths of exposure to classical music.

Thus, while you might expect me to list Lachenmann or Rihm or Chin or Myaskovsky or Matsumura, the composers that I have discovered since coming to TC a little over two years ago (don't expect me to limit the list to only three!), that have become _staples_ of my diet are, among others:

Prokofiev
Janáček
Carter
Shostakovich
Bruckner
Dutilleux
Franck
KA Hartmann
Liszt
Roussel
Honegger
Saint-Saëns
Schoeck
Schumann
Sibelius
Zimmermann
Ives

I've got a fair number on the pending list that I know by too few works to list above yet.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Over the last year or so it has primarily been Ligeti as regards starting from nothing and then being interested enough to acquire most of his output. Alkan and Daugherty are two other previously unheard composers whose works I've enjoyed since then.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I have to separate the wheat from the chaff in Birtwistle and Berio and maybe Hosokawa (chamber good, orchestral meh), they composed too much and probably only 20% is top notch. I can't say I 'really got into them', but at least they are relatively recent ones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

I've begun to think of this fantastic article every time I read Richannes posts

Pitchfork Gives Music 6.8


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

It's hard to say, because I generally try to distribute my musical listening throughout different eras and composers, and thus rarely go in depth for any individual composers.

As for the last 3, the best answer I can come up with is: Alfred Schnittke, Johannes Brahms, maybe William Walton?

Oftentimes, after listening to 1 piece of Schnittke's, I'll find myself binge-listening to his music, maybe like 5 of his pieces in a row, which is pretty rare for me. With Brahms, it's not that I didn't know his music before, of course I did, but it had the tendency to bore me. Recently though, I've found myself liking a lot of his music consistently. My interest in William Walton arose maybe a year or so ago, so that was a while ago, but I'm having trouble coming up with a third composer that I've "really" gotten into lately. His music consistently impresses me, and I feel that he should really be in the top-tier of British composers, while he seems to be relegated in the 2nd tier with the general public.

_EDIT:_ Oh, I forgot about Magnus Lindberg! I've become a big fan, especially of his more recent music. Definitely among my favorite living composers today.


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)

Josquin des Prez, Robert Schumann, and Georg Friedrich Haas


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm constantly hearing new things I like, but I tend not to focus on particular composers.

I came across the music of Lois V Vierk just this month, with the recent album "Words Fail Me", and have been impressed enough to explore further.
Other new-to-me composers that I'll probably check out more of are Arne Nordheim and Nikolai Peyko.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Ligeti, Schnittke, Georg Friedrich Haas


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Hmmm....Bach, Bernstein and a certain living composer whom I shall not name because in my story, she did some pretty cruel things like eating Mozart and fusing different composers into horrifying, disfigured monsters that are in constant pain from the forced fusion.

Why is my imagination so sick? Well, I guess, if you want to make a truly evil villain, you'll have to learn to hate them.

I seem to be veering off-topic here -


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Add Sally Beamish to my list of recent composers I'm really getting into!



Abraham Lincoln said:


> Hmmm....Bach, Bernstein and a certain living composer whom I shall not name because in my story, she did some pretty cruel things like eating Mozart and fusing different composers into horrifying, disfigured monsters that are in constant pain from the forced fusion.
> 
> Why is my imagination so sick? Well, I guess, if you want to make a truly evil villain, you'll have to learn to hate them.
> 
> I seem to be veering off-topic here -


Let me gues....Alma Deutchenstein?


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Since moving to Russia I've naturally become much more acquainted with Russian composers, and now Prokofiev, Shostakovich and Rachmaninoff are among my favourites for regular listening.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know about the last two years but in the last half a year I'm getting (more) into
Handel, various pieces
Roslavets, listening to whatever I can find, a pity his music is partially lost
Sibelius, in the process of listening to his orchestral music


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Wagner
Verdi (now my favorite opera composer)
Marc Antoine Charpentier
Rameau
Lully

(I know you said to list 3, but my French Baroque discovery all came at once, so those final 3 are all linked for me.)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would say three of the greatest opera composers really got me motivated recently: Puccini, Verdi and Wagner.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> *Poul Ruders.* This is brand new music for me, not in any particular genre I can pigeonhole, and that's wonderful!


Heard him several years ago on my local Classical Music Radio Station (broadcast from Michigan State University) and thought the same thing as far as genre. One of the movements from his Solar Trilogy was what I heard, ordered the CD that afternoon.

As for composers I've been getting into...I've been spending some time becoming more familiar with Debussy a lot lately. I'm very familiar with his most popular works but have been listening to more of his less popular works with repeated listens to become more familiar with them.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

1) Carl Nielsen
2) Manuel De Falla
3) Bohuslav Martinu


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I would say *Kenneth Leighton*. His Cello Concerto won me over immediately and his piano works are impressive, especially his youthful Sonatas I & II, Sonatinas I & II, and Variations, which shows high levels of confidence in his materials as well as communicative utterance and resourcefulness.

*Louis Gottschalk* likewise, and just how much he points to American music of the second half of the Nineteenth Century and beyond is inestimable, yet immense.

*Roger Sacheverell Coke*: His 24 Preludes Opp. 33 & 34 as well as his 15 Variations & Finale are heavy stuff. They're lush a la Rachmaninoff and its mannerism and expression contains the darkness that evoke Myaskovsky, late Blumenfeld, and to some extent, the Russian avant-garde. And yet his voice is personal.

*Francis Poulenc*: his piano music, orchestral works (incl. the concerti), and some of his chamber music are already well familiar to me. But his operas bring other facets of his musical art that I was not familiar with, until now.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Samuel Kristopher said:


> Since moving to Russia I've naturally become much more acquainted with Russian composers, and now Prokofiev, Shostakovich and Rachmaninoff are among my favourites for regular listening.


Are Glazunov and Myaskovsky next? They're right up there.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

A few others i would like to mention....

Milhaud
Poulenc
L. Boulanger (revisiting/rediscovering)
Pejacevic
Lutosławski
Peter Maxwell Davies
Michael Hersch
Ruth Crawford Seeger (revisiting/rediscovering)
David Dunn


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Grazyna Bacewicz
Benjamin Britten (expanding my knowledge of his repertoire rather than discovering him for the first time)
Lennox Berkeley
Malcolm Arnold


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Luigi Nono
Schnittke
Charles Ives
Ligeti
Lutolawski
Penderecki


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Vivaldi, Telemann, and Buxtehude.
The first two are rediscoverings, the last an absolute and amazing discovering.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Thuille, Alfano, Ries


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Thuille, Alfano, Ries


Would that be Ferdinand Ries? Yes, a very worthy composer.


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Rubbra, Honegger, Piston


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

There are three older composers I have just discovered:

Max Reger
Thomas Augustine Arne
Zdnek Fibich


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

I just looked to see what Fibich I had ripped when I moved.

Nada.

I guess it's youtube for me, now. I still have some Novak, too, so why no Fibich? Ni idea.

Anyway, thanks for the reminder, arpeggio. I remember liking Fibich better than Novak, but my memory is pretty um 

ah

....


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Luigi Nono
> Schnittke
> Charles Ives
> Ligeti
> ...


Ooh some of my faves in there. Have you heard any chamber works of Kurtag?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A few others i would like to mention....
> 
> Milhaud
> Poulenc
> ...


Wow I forgot to mention Helen Grime, who is right up there in my bunch of favourite living composers!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I've finally found a living composer who has really grabbed my attention. Edgar Meyer's violin concerto is wonderful and what brought me to find this is his work with all of the other notable "newgrass" musicans. The seed was planted a couple years ago when I listened to the album Goat Rodeo Sessions and was thrilled. Meyer was one of the composers for that project, along with Stuart Duncan and Chris Thile. In recent days, along with Edgar Meyer I've been listening non-stop to Thile, Bela Fleck and a few more guys. Their fusion of bluegrass, classical and other genres has re-invigorated my listening appetite and I can't wait to hear more. 

The concerto I mentioned above, performed by Hilary Hahn, seems to lean way more towards the classical side vs bluegrass, but I am really finding it a pleasure to hear.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I could mention Roger Sessions for being so consistent in his efforts in the atonal works without sounding too samey. He's incontestably one of the best composers of relatively traditional, polyphonic atonal music. I have to consider myself lucky to have discovered his ouvre.

Many other composers I probably shouldn't mention, because I love a few of their works, am relatively indifferent toward the majority, and perhaps dislike a few - so how do I know which of these works someone is going to listen if I only talk about the composers?

I'll mention some works instead:

Clockwork by Currier (more consistent in style and perhaps more traditional than much of his other stuff, which I often find too post-modern for my taste)

Time Machines by Currier (I rarely like violin concertos, but this one manages to be both virtuosic and atmospheric at the same time)

Symphony no. 2 by Honegger (esp. the slow movement, which is simply incredible; I like the recording with Plasson as conductor because of the excellent balance; traditional modernism)

Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae by Ernst Krenek (just some bleak polyphonic modernism, nothing mind-shattering I guess, though opinions vary as to that; traditional modernism)

10th symphony by William Schuman (his other late symphonies ain't bad either; yet another traditional modernist - can you tell I'm biased?)

Incantations by Rautavaara (I'm a fan of the marimba and the vibraphone, especially when they are made to sound this musical)

Magnus Dominus from Seven Gates of Jerusalem by Penderecki (Penderecki's mega hit, as far as I'm concerned)

I've explored and rediscovered an embarrassing amount of music in the past two years, and even with my special-needs taste, I could go on a lot longer, but those will get you started.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

dogen said:


> Ooh some of my faves in there. Have you heard any chamber works of Kurtag?


Nope! But now that you mention him I will hear it.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

mmsbls said:


> In the past year I've discovered quite a few new works I really like by composers that were unfamiliar to me. But recently I've found many enjoyable works from three composers that I had tried before with little success - Schnittke, Haas, and Dutilleux. I'm always somewhat amazed that I can listen to a composer many times and not enjoy her works, and then seemingly suddenly I listen once more with a completely different outcome.
> 
> Schnittke maybe didn't surprise me too much because I had thought that one day several of his works would click, but Haas was a shocker. Anyway, I'm very happy to add them to my list of known and enjoyable composers.


That "Haas", is that GF or P?


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Okay so update... I didn't want to just start a new thread so I dug this old one of mine out to share 3 more recent discoveries that are new to me and also fantastic and I'm sorry I didn't know them earlier. 

Please take this opportunity to update your own posts or comment on these new three: Arthur Honegger ( I'm late to him because he's French and I've never really connected with many French composers but not for lack of trying), Rued Langgaard ( This guy because I read somewhere that Ligeti considered himself a Langgaard epigone) and lastly but only because why is this guy not more well known... George Antheil (what a composer and American as well... U.S.A... U.S.A...)


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Fugue Meister said:


> That "Haas", is that GF or P?


Oh and mmsbls... you never answered my query so if you see this, again is that Georg Friedrich? or Pavel?


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Pergolesi, Albinoni and Sir Parry have got my attention recently. 
I have enjoyed immensely Pergolesi. While I am researching on the other two.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Florestan said:


> First three and last three are the same for me. Beethoven, Mendelssohn, and I just began getting into Brahms more with the purchase of a symphony set. Of course I have many operas but that is just dipping my toes in the waters of each of those composers.


Gotta update. I just got into Wagner operas in a big way--to the tune of a 43 disk complete Wagner operas set!


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

These were not "new discoveries" for me, but, the three composers I dedicated the most time and interest in this past year would probably be Xenakis, Saariaho, and Mozart.

Although, these past 2 weeks it has been Fauré, Scelsi, and Schubert. Maybe the new year is ushering in new musical obsessions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2015)

As no doubt Alice said, I can't update because I haven't previously posted here. But anyway....REALLY got into of late...probably Scelsi most of all, as well as Schnittke and Scriabin.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Here are three that I have gotten much more into in the last couple years:

Hummel
Dvorak
Brahms


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

The are several voices cut short by genocides of mid-century.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Peripheral composers that I can never get enough of:
1. Villa-Lobos
2. Tveit

More central composers who have clicked for me recently:
1. Grieg
2. Janacek

Honorable mentions:
1. Koechlin
2. Langgaard
3. Schmitt

Those are my choices and I'm sticking with them − for at least 15 minutes.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I tend to like 2 or 3 indvidual works of composers rather than entire composers. I would say the last 3 works I discovered that I liked were song of the nightingale (Stravinsky), poem of ecstasy (Scriabin), Prince of the pagodas (Britten). All of these are more or less up my alley aesthetic-wise.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Kabalevsky ( A friend's recommendation ), Richard Wetz(another friend), and Stanford (oddly enough, recommended by very astute member(s) of this forum)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> I tend to like 2 or 3 indvidual works of composers rather than entire composers. I would say the last 3 works I discovered that I liked were song of the nightingale (Stravinsky), poem of ecstasy (Scriabin), Prince of the pagodas (Britten). All of these are more or less up my alley aesthetic-wise.


I'm a great fan of Prince of the Pagodas, a work I don't see mentioned often. Glad to see a fellow-traveler!


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Gubaidulina 

2. Mozart 

3. Beethoven -- Especially the Piano Sonatas.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Giacinto Scelsi 
Olivier Greif
Jón Leifs


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Handel, Mozart, Haydn

And forever will they will *unaltered* as my listening gods.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> I'm a great fan of Prince of the Pagodas, a work I don't see mentioned often. Glad to see a fellow-traveler!


I dig Pagodas too! I got it on the EMI Centennial box.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> I'm a great fan of Prince of the Pagodas, a work I don't see mentioned often. Glad to see a fellow-traveler!


I haven't listened to it enough, but from few listens, I would say it's an extremely underrated work. In general, because of my affinity for Britten's late period, I find myself going back to things like this and the church parables as alternatives to earlier operas.

I'm finally listening to my *Adriana Hölszky* disc (NEOS) that I got for Christmas (along with several other pretty things), and it's definitely one of the finer new (*new to me) things I've heard in the last few weeks. _Gemälde Eines Erschlagenen_ is some extremely fluid and exciting a cappella music that would make Ligeti/Berio/Stockhausen/etc proud. Currently playing _On The Other Side_ and loving how well the clarinet/accordion/harmonica trio of concertante soloists weave their timbres together.


----------



## danielstahl (Jan 5, 2016)

I recently discovered Lukas Foss symphonies, 



, and that really blown me away.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Orlando di Lasso
Carl Philippe Emanuel Bach
Magnus Lindberg


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Messiaeeeeeeeen!!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Nono, Rameau, Mondonville, and a revisit in lesser respects to Francois Couperin. :tiphat:


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Szymanowski, Rautavaara, Hovhaness. They're new to me, at least, and to me they are intriguing to listen to.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schoenberg, Schuman and Mennin.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

๋JS Bach, Vivaldi


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lyapunov, van GIlse and Searle .


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Martinu, Rameau. I haven't listened to too much Britten but I was fascinated by The Turn of the Screw and Curlew River.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Robert Schumann; I suffered a Schumann deficiency for many years...

John Cage; there are still fantastic new recordings coming out...

Barraque, although I have only 2 recordings, his Piano Sonata, by Roger Woodward, and another by Herbert Hencke. I want more, of course, and this should be fairly easy, since his output was so small.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Hmm...

Shostakovich, Schubert, and the ever notorious Mendelssohn.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well... I don't know if I could come up with something akin to 3 recent discoveries. I can suggest, however, three composers that I have explored in greater depth "recently": Dvorak, Stravinsky, and Janacek.


----------



## FDR (Oct 19, 2016)

Not that I haven't been listening to the before, but now more than ever before: Bach, Brahms and Vivaldi.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd have to say that my most recent trio of composers are:

1. Mahler: I had the 1st symphony and always liked it but I never picked up others until I started on TalkClassical. (Thanks guys and gals.)

2. Rachmaninov: I always liked his symphonies. But I wasn't into concertos until recently. Now I really enjoy his piano concertos along with the orchestral music.

3. Bartok: I just recently started to listen to his music. Am I wrong to say that he is classical avant-garde? I find that his music is very different from what I had usually liked. But now I can't say that.


----------



## Der Titan (Oct 17, 2016)

I think Bach and Haydn are becoming much more important. I know them for a very long time and enjoyed them but their star is rising and rising, I would say to the total top. And then there are alot of composers in the last years which I simply discovered: Boccherini, Litolff, Bellini, Kalkbrenner for example. They will never rise to the top, but they have something special to say, and therefore I am gratefull to know them. I would also say that Robert Schumann und Felix Mendelsson are composers which star has rised. For a very long time the later romantics, Bruckner, Brahms, Tschaikovski, Sibelius for example were more important to me, but the star of Mendelsson und Schumann is also rising. So there are not three, but four rising stars, and quite alot less famous composers which I detected and enjoy.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Mompou, Hindemith and Ravel.
Aware of Ravel for decades, obviously, but only recently realised what an extraordinary range of innovative music he wrote.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some nice, lesser known composers I´ve been listening to recently are

- Sgambati: 2 piano quintets & 2 string quartets/brilliant 2CD
- Taneyev: piano quintet
- Grechaninov: 2 piano trios/chandos


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

I like to listen to the BBC's Radio 3 programme "Composer of the Week". Although I already had some of their works, my interest has increased a good deal in the following three composers who have been recent subjects of the programme:

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor
Bohuslav Martinu
Élisabeth Jacquet de La Guerre

Of these Martinu is by far the best known but my collection of his works was quite modest,which I'm now trying to put right. The other two are below the radar on most lists I've ever seen, but they wrote some good stuff. Coleridge-Taylor's chamber works are impressive.


----------

